

The Problem With WordPress - puns
http://betagazette.com/2010/01/18/the-problem-with-wordpress/

======
jmount
I say it is a better idea to use a well-developed presentation system (like
Wordpress) and if you don't like using its user interface use a replacement
user interface (example: MarsEdit). Then you are only being heterodox in how
you produce articles, but not in how you serve them.

